# American Pickers.



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a plug for the Pickers.

This next episode which will aire Monday night Jan. 31st at 9:00 pm,
Is going to feature the American Flyer, Double Duty Cantilever Autocycle.

It should be fun to watch, and one not to be missed.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhh, it's the Double Duty, I was wondering what contributed to making the bike so important. Can anyone here give some more specs about the significance of the bike???


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 29, 2011)

Classic Bicycle News will be interviewing Mike Wolfe for it's Mar/Apr issue.  This bike will be featured in CBN as well.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope the guy I bought my double duty from isn't watching that night he's going to be pissed for selling the bike to me for 75 bucks


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2011)

Patrick! Oh for shame...

What a steal, you!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 29, 2011)

when I purchased it i only bought it because it was a schwinn and it had a fork I've never seen before, and I knew it was prewar. So just by going by that I knew was worth at least 75 bucks.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2011)

General info when buying...I do it too when buying a parts bike or a project. Bet you were shocked when you found out more about it!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 29, 2011)

first the price went from 250 to 500 to an offer of 1k just for the fork but I ended up selling the whole bike to a cabe member for 1300 and bought my 61 galaxie with the funds


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 31, 2011)

*38 Canti*






THANKS for the head's up Marty! 

Now we can hear the story, albeit edited for Television, about this find! 
Also all the more reason to RE subscribe to the Classic Bicycle News to hear even more about this bicycle.
I am curious to see what is said about the demise of the Double Duty Fork short lived product life. 

I used the image from Wolfe's pic on this site as a homage to how much I appreciate this example of a rare Schwinn, the very beginning of Schwinn's ubiquitous design, the cantilever frame which began in 1938 and morphed into the PostWar B-6's, Stingrays, Krates, and more. 

Yeah, I bet a lot of us see a "gleam in our eyes", of a magical potential in all of our just found bicycles, 
I sure did as I saw this Jewel of a Cantilever Autocycle, I "gussied" the pic up to show what I saw as a true bicycle work of art!

enjoy,
TheSaint


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2011)

*Pictures*

In preparation for tonight


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2011)

*A few more*

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2011)

*A few more pics*

A few more pics


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 31, 2011)

Ohhhh man, that's COOOL.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 31, 2011)

Heaven help me.......I just discovered that in March the history channel will air a new program called "Canadian Pickers"  I  can see my old CCM finds skyrocketing in price now......and my old advertising finds too!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2011)

Whew $1,000 it's good to be a picker...


----------



## OldRider (Jan 31, 2011)

Auction Kings (Gallery63 from Atlanta Ga) had a 1948 all original Schwinn Whizzer on the block tonight, sold for 2100 dollars, seller wanted 2000.....are these prices in line with reality?


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 31, 2011)

OldRider, 

Your question might be better answered
in the Motorized Bicycle Section.  It's understandable...

I would have hoped Wolfe could have offered
the Seller more as IT was something he was looking
for "over 25 years." Perhaps he will go 
back and give the guy more to ensure
some future business and appreciation. No offense Mike,
as along as everone is happy, all is good! 

Seeing that bike on the show was amazing, it is truly
an epic find, that paint will rub out to a mirror
finish!

regards,
TheSaint
redondo beach, ca


That was an


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 31, 2011)

Great show. Many guys here know the feeling of making that big, awesome bike find. Seeing Mike score that bike instantly brought back that electrifying feeling, that high that lasts for days when you find "the big one".


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 31, 2011)

It is encouraging to see gem finds are still out there...if you caught the conversation, the owner only had it in there for 2 weeks, "just pulled it out of a house basement"...I'm going to start diggin in more basements!  GenuineRides


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2011)

Great find indeed!

I liked the part, as they were pulling away with the ultra rare score of the century, and the seller said that he really skinned those boys and that they had never run into anyone like him before.

Man! He was the one that got skinned!

With the missing pieces added, I bet that's a $10,000.00 dollar bike the way things have been on e-bay lately.

Mike Wolfe, You are the man!      We are not worthy!


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would not want to guess what this one would be worth. Restored in the early 90's. Schwinn Whizzer





These 2 are in the same guys garage. Schwinn Whizzer and I think a Monarch.


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 1, 2011)

Why should Mike make pay the guy more?  That guy set the price, he has been buying and selling for a LONG time and knows the way it works.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 1, 2011)

Classicriders said:


> Why should Mike make pay the guy more?  That guy set the price, he has been buying and selling for a LONG time and knows the way it works.




Agreed. I think there was an episode where they kicked the seller some more after the fact, but the circumstances were completely different, like they bought the items for $200 and sold'em for $10k, additionally the seller was a flood victim maybe? And it made for some good PR for the show.

In the situation regarding the subject of this thread, it was a very square deal.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 1, 2011)

It's cool,but That front end is rare for a reason,the springer was/still is much prettier and functional. I'd think with the chrome needed to make everything nice again (if possible,it's badly pitted) and the cost of the missing parts,$1000.00 would be all the money for that bike. I learned something new today.

Pat


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2011)

That seller was feeling pretty good about the way that deal went down, and he said that he researched the bike some, and was shocked to see what he had. I think that since it was missing some key pieces and the fact that the chrome was shot, he felt that a grand was all it was worth.

Now, we all know different, but a good deal is when both partys are satisfied with what they got, and I think that it's clear that is what happened.

It is a stellar bike!   I loved the way it took his breath away when he saw it for the first time.

Not many items have had that much of a reaction. The look on his face said it all, as to how rare and special that bike is.


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 1, 2011)

It is a stellar bike!   I loved the way it took his breath away when he saw it for the first time
Not many items have had that much of a reaction. The look on his face said it all, as to how rare and special that bike is.[/QUOTE]


 It's called acting. It's TV! Do you guys really think that was the first time he saw the bike.  If it was, it surely got real dirty on the way home. Based on the previous pics he posted!  Nice bike yes! Staged "pick", you be the judge.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2011)

There is nothing real about reality television. It's all staged for entertainments sake.
Was I entertained by the way that bike took his breath away? You bet!

An Aerocycle was just left at my doorstep by the Fed Ex man and I knew it was coming, but my breath was still taken away when I saw it.

Was I acting?  Hell no! When the Fed Ex man leaves an Aerocycle at your door, you better have your breath taken away, or else its time to take up a new hobby.


----------



## npence (Feb 1, 2011)

If you watch the show closely they past up a shelby Donald duck bike which brings some good money also.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 1, 2011)

npence said:


> If you watch the show closely they past up a shelby Donald duck bike which brings some good money also.




That's what I yelled to my wife, I was like #@*@#*$%*& There's a Donald Duck bike too!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 1, 2011)

Something smells fishy when you leave behind a moneymaker like the Donald Duck bike, especially if it was a full size 26 incher, those are really rare. Here in the wilds of Canada American Pickers is only shown tonight so I'll keep a close eye on it!


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 1, 2011)

cyclingday said:


> There is nothing real about reality television. It's all staged for entertainments sake.
> Was I entertained by the way that bike took his breath away? You bet!
> 
> An Aerocycle was just left at my doorstep by the Fed Ex man and I knew it was coming, but my breath was still taken away when I saw it.
> Was I acting?  Hell no! When the Fed Ex man leaves an Aerocycle at your door, you better have your breath taken away, or else its time to take up a new hobby.





I'm glad it made it there.  Wish I could've seen your face.  Did everything make it ok?  Let me know.  Wonder why he didn't turn his aerocycle purchase into an episode.  Oh yeah, thats right, it was an eBay puchase and not a pick. Really, is there any real difference with him.  Good luck with the aero LMK if any problems.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys should take this in for thought.  How do you know they don't buy other items not exclusively shown on the episodes.  I am pretty sure they can't drive hundreds or thousands of miles to "pick four or five things shown on tv.  Come on get real, you know they clean house where ever they go.  I know I would. I also agree with what was said earlier, if both parties are happy with a deal that is made, then its a deal.  It is the sellers loss if they do not take advantage of all the sources on an item before they sell it.  Thats my .02


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2011)

Not only did it make it ok, it is frigin Awesome!

Your packing skills are unmatched by anyone in this hobby.

I felt like I was unearthing a Tyrannosaurus rex. Not one broken bone, and I can't tell you how much I appreciate your efforts.

The Aerocycle has Landed!


----------



## raidingclosets (Feb 1, 2011)

Any chance you have a picture of the Aerocycle you could post?


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 1, 2011)

I interviiewed Mike Monday for about a half hour.  This will be in the next issue of Classic Bicycle News.  We didn;t spend a lot of time talking about the Autocycle in the show.  It was a great interview and Mike is a really good guy.  He took time out of his super busy schedule for an interview.  When I told him my daughter and nephew are huge fans, he took my address and is going to send them some AP memoribilia.  I didnt ask, he offered.
Some very interesting thiings will be in the interview.  But you will have to get the next issue to see.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 1, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Agreed. I think there was an episode where they kicked the seller some more after the fact, but the circumstances were completely different, like they bought the items for $200 and sold'em for $10k, additionally the seller was a flood victim maybe? And it made for some good PR for the show.
> 
> In the situation regarding the subject of this thread, it was a very square deal.



 I agree with the above, Giving a seller back 5k was huge, even if it was for benefit of the show! When was the last time you voluntarily took 5k out of your wallet? Maybe I am saying this because I was one of the original critics of the show and now I have become a fan. In the most recent case the seller was happy so no harm no foul. Brad


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

I find American Pickers enjoyable just to see the items they deal with, the cool people, and of course, Danielle. But I really do feel that much of the show is staged. If it was just about the picking, we wouldn't need a separate van full of cameramen sitting a half mile up the road waiting for Mike and Franks van to get into the shot. And they might run around those properties digging up a few cool things, but once the camera is off, they probably offer some of those people $100 for everything in a building. As for the autocycle, it's hard to tell if that was a genuine pick or not. If he has so many friends in all of these cities appraising and buying and selling rare items all day long, I think he could manage to find someone to let him rent a couple of super rare props for a show.  I'm not dogging it. It's just entertainment. My only beef is that people now see that 70's columbia 3-speed in their garage as a classic treasure because "Tham boys on American Pickers found a Co-lumbia, and it was worth $10,000" .


----------



## happyclark (Feb 2, 2011)

For what its worth the show is real guys We do not stage picks ... Im not an actor Im a picker Im the creator of this show and we will always keep it real... Im just like you guys Im always on the hunt and I love what I do... I was sleeping in my van a little over a year ago and after pitching the show for almost 5 years It finally landed on History... I have been blessed and for those of you that watch it means a lot to me..


----------



## happyclark (Feb 2, 2011)

Head was a repop


----------



## kunzog (Feb 2, 2011)

OldRider said:


> Something smells fishy when you leave behind a moneymaker like the Donald Duck bike, especially if it was a full size 26 incher, those are really rare. Here in the wilds of Canada American Pickers is only shown tonight so I'll keep a close eye on it!




Just go to the history channel on the internet and you can watch the shows whenever you want.
http://www.history.com/


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 2, 2011)

> For what its worth the show is real guys We do not stage picks ... Im not an actor Im a picker Im the creator of this show and we will always keep it real... Im just like you guys Im always on the hunt and I love what I do... I was sleeping in my van a little over a year ago and after pitching the show for almost 5 years It finally landed on History... I have been blessed and for those of you that watch it means a lot to me..




I never thought the picks seemed staged. I think, though, that it's amazing it took you five years to get this show on the air. I'm glad someone finally had a little vision to it's potential. When I first watched it, my wife said.."finally..a show perfect for you to watch." 
It's a whole different level that you're on now, I'm sure. Especially after sleeping in a van. Reality tv has been skewed so much. So much is not reality. There will always be those that think it's all fake, as a lot of shows have proven to be. But just keep doing you're thing. I sure as hell wouldn't get off the ride!
But please..no crossover guest pickers..I couldn't bear to watch you guys pick with Chumlee from Pawn Stars. Or a Snooki.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2011)

lol, Snooki already has a pickin show, but she aint picking antiques!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2011)

Michael wolfe said:


> For what its worth the show is real guys We do not stage picks ... Im not an actor Im a picker Im the creator of this show and we will always keep it real... Im just like you guys Im always on the hunt and I love what I do... I was sleeping in my van a little over a year ago and after pitching the show for almost 5 years It finally landed on History... I have been blessed and for those of you that watch it means a lot to me..




If the old adage is true about _"Good Things Come To Those That Wait"_, then you're living proof. And now everybody is playing catch up on something that could have been on the air 5 years ago!! I'm glad to be one of the guys that watches the show and gets stocked on my next bicycle find.

Mike...from all of us here and for everyone that watches...THANK YOU for being so persistent!!!!!!!

Fred


----------



## jwm (Feb 6, 2011)

Michael wolfe said:


> For what its worth the show is real guys We do not stage picks ... Im not an actor Im a picker Im the creator of this show and we will always keep it real... Im just like you guys Im always on the hunt and I love what I do... I was sleeping in my van a little over a year ago and after pitching the show for almost 5 years It finally landed on History... I have been blessed and for those of you that watch it means a lot to me..




As they say down in Australia: Good on ya' mate. Success just rocks. Glad to see you get some.

JWM


----------

